# Rendering problems in Firefox



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Seems like it happened a couple hours ago. The forum started rendering oddly in Firefox. Here's what I'm seeing:


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Nevermind, it appears to have been fixed.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i get that too..sometimes clearing cache/cookies helps...sometimes not..cant hurt when it does happen


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Like I said in your other thread, you're seeing alt-text instead of images, likely to do DNS issues discussed here.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, Choccy is correct. Seeing it could not get the image servers IP address based on ROOT DNS issues, it would not be able to display the images. Should be corrected though.

Thanks


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

That's what I'm seeing right now. Really freaky.

ETA: Fixed now. That was quick :up:


----------

